# Toluca Cube Day 2010



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2010)

Toluca Cube Day will be in Mexico, this is the website:
http://rubikmx.com/index.php
the categories will be :
2x2-5x5
3x3 BLD
3x3 OH
the competition will be in March 27
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=Toluca2010
we will sent cubes (also Haiyan´s cube)


----------

